# Lisa (Candlelite Ranch) has passed away...



## Mona (Dec 12, 2009)

> Lisa of Candlelite Ranch passed from this world on Wed. Dec 9. She loved her horses, and We loved her. We request that all memorial donations be made to juvenile diabetes research foundation. (jdrf.org)God Bless,
> 
> Clarence



Clarence, I am sooo very sorry for your loss. Lisa is in the Lord's arms now this Christmas. I know she is loved and missed by meany. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## Jill (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh no





It made me gasp out loud when I saw the topic title. Clarence, I am so very sorry -- more than words can say


----------



## Vertical Limit (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry! My deepest condolences to you and your family. She will be missed.

Carol


----------



## Charley (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear. My thoughts and prayers are with Clarence and her family.

She was a truly loving person and will be missed so much by many.


----------



## Matt73 (Dec 12, 2009)

Deepest condolences...


----------



## Reijel's Mom (Dec 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss



.


----------



## Reble (Dec 12, 2009)

Thinking of you in your time of need, so sorry


----------



## Miniv (Dec 12, 2009)

So very sad for all who knew her.......My prayers go out to Lisa's family and friends.......


----------



## ~Lisa~ (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so very very sorry for your loss. My thoughts are with her family and friends


----------



## TheCaseFamily00 (Dec 12, 2009)

So sorry{hugs}.


----------



## LindaL (Dec 12, 2009)

My sincere condolences to you and your family Clarence...


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 12, 2009)

Sending prayers to you and your family. I am so sorry to hear of Lisa's passing!! She will be missed!!


----------



## wildoak (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so very sorry for your loss.

Jan


----------



## anita (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh no.........so very sorry to hear. Deepest condolences to Lisas family

Anita


----------



## luv2ridesaddleseat (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm so terribly sorry for your loss.



Hugs and prayers for you.


----------



## Minimor (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh, I am so very sorry! I will be thinking of her family and friends in this time of loss.


----------



## REO (Dec 12, 2009)

OH NO!



Clarence I'm so deeply sorry for your loss. For you and all who loved her. From what I knew of Lisa, she was very sweet. I liked her a lot.

My Hugs, prayers and deepest condolences are yours.


----------



## tifflunn (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so sorry. You have our deepest condolences.


----------



## susanne (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so sad for Lisa, Clarence and her family, and yet I am so joyful someone as sweet and caring as she graced this earth and the lives of all she touched..

Lisa, I never met you in person, but I will never forget your kindness.

susanne


----------



## minih (Dec 12, 2009)

So sorry to hear of your loss.....


----------



## Barbie (Dec 12, 2009)

So sorry - my deepest sympathy!

Barbie


----------



## ShaunaL (Dec 12, 2009)

My thoughts and prayers are with the family, what a tragedy....


----------



## Connie P (Dec 12, 2009)

Oh Dear God. I am SO very sorry to hear this. RIP Lisa. Our sincerest condolences go out to the entire family.


----------



## AppyLover2 (Dec 12, 2009)

Please accept my condolences.


----------



## Charlene (Dec 12, 2009)

my deepest sympathy to lisa's family.

death leaves a heartache no one can heal.

love leaves a memory no one can steal.


----------



## Valerie (Dec 12, 2009)

My deepest sympathies Clarence and family....my thoughts are with you and your family.

Rest in Peace Lisa.


----------



## Sonya (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so sorry to hear this..my deepest condolences to her family and friends.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 12, 2009)

I am so, so sorry. My condolences to all her family....

Lucy


----------



## crponies (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry. She always seemed like such a sweet, nice person in her posts here. (((hugs))) and prayers


----------



## Aristocratic Minis (Dec 12, 2009)

Deepest sympathy for your family's loss. Prayers for you and your family.


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (Dec 12, 2009)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## minie812 (Dec 12, 2009)

I am sending you prayers in this difficult time, CLarence.


----------



## bluetaterbaby (Dec 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry. My thoughts and prayers are there for the family. God bless all and bring comfort.

Joan


----------



## Marty (Dec 13, 2009)

I just can't believe this. Lisa was one of the "oldies" who used to post on here and made many friends. She used to send me a Christmas card each year and I am so saddend by this news. I just thumbed through the cards and saw one the other day. This is such a sad loss. Godspeed Dear Lisa.


----------



## ChrystalPaths (Dec 13, 2009)

Oh no! I am so terribly saddened by this news. She was always so sweet and generous. May she rest in health and peace on the other side with horses and dogs and children, friends and family and our great light.


----------



## bcody (Dec 13, 2009)

I am very sorry. My prayers to her family.


----------



## Crabby-Chicken (Dec 13, 2009)

That is terribly sad. I am so sorry for her family. Lisa was one of the very first people on here all those years ago. I hope her family is okay.


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Dec 13, 2009)

So sorry, condolences to the family. Sending prayers.


----------



## Sterling (Dec 13, 2009)

My deepest condolences....I am so very sorry.


----------



## bfogg (Dec 13, 2009)

Please add my sympathy for your loss.

Hugs

Bonnie


----------



## Allure Ranch (Dec 13, 2009)

[SIZE=12pt]_I'm so sorry for your loss and you have my condolences.... _[/SIZE]


----------



## RJRMINIS (Dec 13, 2009)

I am so very sorry! My prayers go out to her family.


----------



## Davie (Dec 14, 2009)

Deeply saddened by the news of a bright new star in the heavens. My condolences to your family. I pray for peace to your family at this most difficult time.


----------



## Shari (Dec 14, 2009)

I am so very sorry to hear this. Hugs...


----------



## SunQuest (Dec 15, 2009)

Oh no! I am so sorry to hear of such sad news. My condolences to her family, and I know that she will be greatly missed.


----------

